

JSONx is an IBM standard format to represent JSON as XML - anacleto
http://www-01.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/SS9H2Y_6.0.0/com.ibm.dp.xm.doc/json_jsonx.html

======
makecheck
Unless it's some unchangeable legacy system, I can't imagine how one would
justify twisting data in this way. And besides, this approach doesn't allow
the app to be "unchangeable"; you'd have to adopt a new schema, and as long as
you're doing that you might as well just switch to a real JSON parser.

Even their simple example makes my head hurt...

~~~
dragonwriter
> Unless it's some unchangeable legacy system, I can't imagine how one would
> justify twisting data in this way.

It seems to be allow JSON data to be consumed and produced by an existing IBM
toolchain designed for handling XML; which is probably useful for
organizations that have invested heavily in the XML toolchain.

~~~
chaz72
Yes, I think so. I mean, it is ridiculous and horrible, but ... After thinking
through it for a few minutes and pairing it with an XSL schema translator,
this could enable some integration on systems where there is no code and it's
all pure XML data driven.

